

Apple's iPad 2 to have front, rear cameras in early 2011 - rumor - maheshs
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/10/apple_suppliers_say_ipad_2_to_have_front_and_rear_cameras.html

======
swombat
That's pretty obvious. Is there any doubt about this in anyone's mind?

